# 3 Bildschirme 2 Grafikarten ATI

## volvo

Hallo zusammen,

nun haben wir endlich das VPN Problem nicht mehr und zack kommt das nächste.

Im Rechner sind 2 Grafikkarten: 1 x ATI ATI Technologies Inc Device 944e und 1 x ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3200 Graphics

Insgesamt hänge hier 3 Bildschirme dran. 2 (die an der 944e) zeigen mir wie gewünscht das Gnomebild der dritte an der 3200 leider nur Konsole auf den Bildschirm kann ich auch nicht zugreifen seiden ich drücke Strg-Alt-F1.

Ich möchte gern alle 3 Bildschirme unter Gnome nutzen aber bekomme es nicht hin. Nutzen tue ich den OpenSource Treiber.

Bitte um Eure Hilfe so schnell es möglich its damit ich das Windoof nun endlich los werden kann. 

Ein bisschen was habe ich schon probiert dank siehe:

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/19594/3-bildschirme-2-grafikarten-ati.html#post138546[/url]

----------

## disi

Installier mal xrandr und gucke wieviele screens (Bildschirme) er erkennt: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Xrandr

//edit: der geht aber nicht mit den binary Treibern von AMD

----------

## ibaF

hast du mal das USE-Flag "xinerama" zu deiner make.conf hinzugefügt?

Daran lags mal bei mir.

Siehst du auf den zwei bildschirmen, auf denen gnome angezeigt wird alles als einen Desktop oder ein Desktop mit zusätzlichem Bildschirm? (hoffe du verstehst was ich meine   :Laughing: 

lg,

Fabi

----------

## volvo

Erst einmal vielen Dank ich werde es dann gleich testen fahre extra 30 Minuten eher auf Arbeit.

Ich nutze den OpenSource Treiber ich mag die Originalen nicht so sehr und da es meine ArbeitsPC werden soll brauch der keine Spielerein.

xinerama habe ich noch nicht in den Use-Flags glaube ich.

Unter Gnome hmm gute frage also ich konnte dem sagen "klonen" oder eigene Bild nur der dritte zeigt Konsole  :Sad: 

Dazu muss ich sagen das die beiden die Laufen auch an der selben graka hängen und der wo Konsole zeigt an der anderen.

----------

## ibaF

also ich würde es erstmal mit dem xinerama flag und einem 

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep world
```

 versuchen,

dass hat bei mir geholfen.

lg,

Fabi

----------

## volvo

und schon hattest Du drei Bildschirme?

----------

## ibaF

jap, ich hatte das selbe problem wie du es beschrieben hast.

Allerdings nur mit zwei bildschirmen, dürfte aber vom prinzip her das selbe problem sein.

und als konfiguration twinview.

Dann müsste es passen.

lg,

Fabi

----------

## volvo

2 Bildschirme laufen aber Problemlos und xinerama ist (mich gerade belesen) nur dafür zuständig, das ein fenster nicht über ein Bildschirm herraus ragt. Das Problem mit dem 2ten Bildschirm hatte ich auch am Anfang aber erfolgreich gelöst. Bei einem Dritten Bildschirm liegt es wohl daran das es eine andere Grafikkarte ist.... (das habe ich zumindest bisher gelesen)

----------

## volvo

localhost ~ # xrandr

Can't open display

----------

## disi

 *volvo wrote:*   

> localhost ~ # xrandr
> 
> Can't open display

 

nicht als root  :Smile:  (X und root ist nicht gut)

und X muss schon gestartet sein, also das musst du in einem xterm ausfuehren.

----------

## volvo

oh okay. Danke.

Ich habe bisher noch keinen Benutzer angelegt *schäm*

Noch etwas mein Kollege nutzt *räusper* ubuntu und er hat auch ati Graka. Ich habe das einmal getestet und habe mal den closed treiber installiert. Das tolle ist es werden alle 3 Bildschrime angesprochen. Das schlechte ist 2 sind geklont und lassen sich nicht erweitern (also sagen kann ich dem das aber er tut es nicht) das sind die beiden an der gleichen Graka. An dem 3ten Bildschirm (Multimon extra) funktioniert aber wenn ich mit der Maus rüber gehe dann ist der Mauszeiger kein Mauszeiger mehr. Ausserdem ist beim hoch fahren das Bild nun 640x480 weil ich sämtliche Unterstützung des Kernel herraus hauen musste. (Voher hat diese das Bild beim Starten kleiner gemacht.

Also werde ich wahrscheinlich so arbeiten müssen?!

----------

## volvo

Noch jemand eine Idee oder Hilfestellung damit ich nicht 2 Clone Bildschirme habe und vielleicht nen ordentlichen Mauszeige bekommen  :Wink: 

Danke an Euch die Ihr mir bisher geholfen habt.

----------

